# Newbie here...Wanted to say Hi and had a question....('04 Spec-V w/ Brembo's)



## VDoubleUVR6 (Feb 1, 2005)

Well I'm not the newbie...my brother is, I'm more into VW's. Anyways...he just picked up a used '04 Spec-V with the Brembo's up front from a local VW dealership yesterday night. Now we were looking over the car and noticed that it has summer tires only and being that we live in New England and that it snows here...those tires wouldn't do any good trying to get around since this will be his daily car. I've done a few searches here and found out that he's kind of stuck with the factory 17's because of the front caliper. I know there are some snow tires in the facotry size (215/45/17) but it would be dumb to keep switching the tires over to the summers/winters come the change of the seasons. I was wondering on what some of you have done that are in the same situation? I mentioned to him that he can do some high performance all season tires that do alright in the snow. I found these on tirerack's site with very good ratings and have called them up and spoke with a rep. and he said that alot of his customers that are in the same situation with other cars have done these tires and speak highly of them. Do/have any of you used these tires on your current setup or past cars? What are some of the tires that you guys maybe using/used on these 17's wheels during the winter months?










http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...arch=true&partnum=145WR70NMS&fromCompare1=yes

Thanks in adavance. :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there have to be some cheap 17" steel wheels available that he can put snow tires on........at least there should be!


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Feb 1, 2005)

chimmike said:


> there have to be some cheap 17" steel wheels available that he can put snow tires on........at least there should be!



I wished there was and with the correct offset to clear those calipers...then my dad wouldnt have me going on this hunt for a decent tire for those 17's. My dad and I have Toyo Proxes FZ4's which are alright compared to the stock Goodyear's that my Jetta and my dads Passat came with and I know they make them in the size that is needed for the 17's but want to see others opinions on those Pirrelli's or other brands.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the pzero nero is a great tire, (much, much, MUCH better than the fz4 imho.) If you have the time, I'd say maybe see if you can find a 16" steelie in that bolt pattern, test it in case it does fit the caliper.

I know this is sort of off topic, but the FZ4s were the worst tire I've ever had, lol. I ran Falken fk451s for a long, long time that had better wear and grip (better grip under boost for sure), and even these no-name tires I have now are better.............but for good all seasons or at least m&s you'll probably want to get as narrow a tire as you can fit on those wheels.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

im still kindof in the same situation as VDoubleUVR6 i'll be on the search for new rims soon.


----------



## BubNYY02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Dav5049915 said:


> im still kindof in the same situation as VDoubleUVR6 i'll be on the search for new rims soon.


I have an '02 Spec and live in upstate NY and the snow is awful. I have Blizzak tires on my stock 17's and it is fine. Sometimes the back end swings out but you just have to be careful going around turns. I actually got these for free from where I bought the car but i've seem them around $120. 
As for the switching of the tires during the seasons..it's not all that bad. I got it done for $4.00 a tire at Walmart.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok another question...is the lug pattern the same through out the b15 chassis?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes it is.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

P Zero Nero M+S is a great tyre. Continental makes the ContiExtremeContct. I have heard good things about them but I have never driven them personally. Other options are Avon Tech and Sumito HTR+. Considering the PZero Nero system has a 400 treadwear and costs only a bit more than lesser names, I'de take them anyday.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Feb 1, 2005)

NickZac said:


> P Zero Nero M+S is a great tyre. Continental makes the ContiExtremeContct. I have heard good things about them but I have never driven them personally. Other options are Avon Tech and Sumito HTR+. Considering the PZero Nero system has a 400 treadwear and costs only a bit more than lesser names, I'de take them anyday.



Yea the guy at tire rack said they're a popular tire and alot of people like it and plus I did a search on VWvortex (the forum that I basically live on) and only read positive things about these tires. So I ordered a set of four today and should be here by Friday and I'm going to have my friend mount them for me at the garage he works at first thing saturday morning.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Yea the guy at tire rack said they're a popular tire and alot of people like it and plus I did a search on VWvortex (the forum that I basically live on) and only read positive things about these tires. So I ordered a set of four today and should be here by Friday and I'm going to have my friend mount them for me at the garage he works at first thing saturday morning.


Not only will they handle better than the OE summer tyres, but they will last longer and perform in the snow. Definately a good choice. :thumbup:


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

chimmike said:


> there have to be some cheap 17" steel wheels available that he can put snow tires on........at least there should be!


have you actually seen the brambo package are you just talkin?

they dont make stealies that will fit the brembo package.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

17 in steelies should clear, 16 or 15 in wont.. you need to get some edjamacation before opening your mouth...


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i hope u didnt say that to me.

if u did show me where they make 17 inch stealies that are cheap and will clear the brembo package.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Feb 1, 2005)

droppinbottom said:


> i hope u didnt say that to me.
> 
> if u did show me where they make 17 inch stealies that are cheap and will clear the brembo package.



Well if one of you do please post in there.


----------



## Tillong (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey I just bought an '04 Black SE-R spec-v, a few months ago. Love the car so far, the one I got has pretty much everything except the brembos, it even came brand new from the dealer with the NISMO catback exhaust, cold-air, shifter, and torque bar strut (I think, I don't even know what that last one is).

Anyway on to my question. Are the stock tires that come with this car complete crap? They're all seasons, I believe, but, in the snow, I might as well have summer tires on. I've got to move back up to rochester NY in a few weeks, and I would be really happy if I don't fly off the road. On my last car (91 Taurus SHO) I had some regular BF G. all seasons, and they were way better than these. Also it seems like this cars rediculous torque steer doesnt help too much in the snow.

Thanks for any advice you've got.

-Paul


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Feb 1, 2005)

Tillong said:


> Hey I just bought an '04 Black SE-R spec-v, a few months ago. Love the car so far, the one I got has pretty much everything except the brembos, it even came brand new from the dealer with the NISMO catback exhaust, cold-air, shifter, and torque bar strut (I think, I don't even know what that last one is).
> 
> Anyway on to my question. Are the stock tires that come with this car complete crap? They're all seasons, I believe, but, in the snow, I might as well have summer tires on. I've got to move back up to rochester NY in a few weeks, and I would be really happy if I don't fly off the road. On my last car (91 Taurus SHO) I had some regular BF G. all seasons, and they were way better than these. Also it seems like this cars rediculous torque steer doesnt help too much in the snow.
> 
> ...


Well my brother is going to get the tires mounted tomorrow and its suppose to snow thursday and friday this week so I'll ask him what he thinks....obviously they're not going to handle as good as a set of snows but we'll see.


----------

